
Show HN: Frontend in the Cloud – Native Mobile Apps on Python – Open-Source - igushev
http://fase.io/
======
igushev
[https://github.com/igushev/fase_lib](https://github.com/igushev/fase_lib) —
Fase library to develop the server of a Fase Service;

[https://github.com/igushev/fase_ios](https://github.com/igushev/fase_ios) —
iOS client for a Fase Service;

[https://github.com/igushev/fase_android](https://github.com/igushev/fase_android)
— Android client for a Fase Service;

Examples of Fase Services:

[https://github.com/igushev/notes_fase](https://github.com/igushev/notes_fase)
— Saves and synchronizes notes.

------
igushev
If someone interested to learn more or collaborate, happy to chat!

